# My kingdom for a meatloaf



## mignon (Aug 24, 2008)

It looks like I'm doomed to eat mediocre meatloaf all my life, and unhappily, I love meatloaf. I can never seem to cook myself a meatloaf that doesn't make me wince. I've scoured the Internet for Tips, but nothing I've found was relevant. I'm not looking for anything exotic, sensational, innovative, or spectacular — all I want is a simple basic recipe that has onions, garlic, bell peppers, bread, egg or eggs, 1.5 lbs. of meat, and maybe a little wine (no milk), herbs or spices, worcester, and ketchup. That should taste good right? Not when I'm the cook. 

I bought a special contrivance that consists of an inner pan with holes in it that fits into an outer pan that catches what falls through the holes. Is it possible that the best part of my meatloaf is going through those holes?


----------



## Andy M. (Aug 24, 2008)

I'm going to try this one tonight.  I'll let you know.


----------



## Uncle Bob (Aug 24, 2008)

mignon said:
			
		

> It looks like I'm doomed to eat mediocre meatloaf all my life, and unhappily, I love meatloaf. I can never seem to cook myself a meatloaf that doesn't make me wince.


 
Have you eaten one, that someone else cooked, that didn't make you wince???


----------



## mignon (Aug 24, 2008)

Andy M. said:


> I'm going to try this one tonight.  I'll let you know.



Holy mackerel, that's a meatloaf for a Chinese Emperor.  While it defies all my stipulations regarding simplicity, I'm a man with an open mind. If you give it a go-ahead, I will take the plunge.


----------



## Andy M. (Aug 24, 2008)

Here's a standard type recipe that includes a lot of what you want.


*Meat Loaf*

1 Onion
2-3 Garlic
⅓-½ Green Bell Pepper
4 Mushrooms
½ tsp Thyme, dry
¼ C Parsley (2 Tb dry)
⅓ C Romano Cheese, grated
2 Lb Ground Beef (85-88% lean) - see note
½ Tb Salt
⅛ tsp Black Pepper
⅔ C Bread Crumbs 
1 Ea Egg
¼ C Ketchup
1 Tb Soy Sauce
⅛ tsp Cayenne Pepper

Preheat the oven to 350º F.

Place the first seven ingredients into a food processor and process until almost pureed.

Place the meat in a large mixing bowl; add the vegetable mixture from the food processor and the remaining ingredients.

Thoroughly combine the ingredients.

Pack the mixture into a loaf pan to shape the meat.

Cover a sheet pan with foil or parchment paper.

Invert the loaf pan onto the sheet pan and unmold the meat loaf.

Insert a thermometer probe into the center of the loaf and set to 155º F.

Bake until the set temperature is achieved, about 1 hour and 15 minutes.

Remove the meat from the oven and rest it, covered, for 10-15 minutes before slicing.

Note: You may use a combination of ground beef, pork, veal or lamb.


----------



## mignon (Aug 24, 2008)

Wow! I'm making out like a bandit so far. Take out the mushrooms and substitute  Worcester for Soy and this recipe fulfills all my stipulations. The first recipe  provided  sounds great but might be fancier than my pay grade warrants. I have the feeling I'm going to be inviting a lot of friends over to help me eat this one tonight.  However, I'm a little afraid of the mushrooms, I never learned how to work with them.


----------



## kitchenelf (Aug 24, 2008)

Milk does offer a lot of moisture.  I don't like green peppers in my meatloaf - too overpowering.  Italian breadcrumbs and grated/freshly shredded Parmesan cheese also is good in it, Worcestershire, garlic, salt, and pepper, of course!  A mixture of pork, beef, and veal (>) is my favorite combination.  The secret is GENTLY mixing!


----------



## Mama (Aug 24, 2008)

Here's my take on Meatloaf:

2-1/2 pounds lean ground beef 
4 slices bread, torn into small pieces 
2 carrots, finely chopped 
2 celery ribs, finely chopped 
1 medium onion, finely chopped 
2 tablespoons dried parsley 
2 cloves garlic, minced 
2 teaspoons dry mustard 
1 tablespoon Worcestershire Sauce 
1/2 cup ketchup 
1 tablespoon kosher salt (or 2 teaspoons of table salt) 
2 teaspoons pepper 
1 egg, slightly beaten 


For Topping:

1/2 cup ketchup 
1 teaspoon dry mustard 
2 tablespoon brown sugar 

Mix all ingredients (except topping ingredients) together. You're gonna have to use your hands to get it mixed up good. 
Shape into a loaf and place on a sheet pan (for easy clean-up, line the pan with heavy duty tin foil). Mix together ketchup and brown sugar and spread on top. 
Bake at 375 degrees F for 1 hour or until done.

I"m with elf on the green peppers but you can always add them.


----------



## ella/TO (Aug 24, 2008)

Sarah Moulton of Food TV had a wonderful meatloaf recipe. Hopefully I haven't misplaced it.....if I find it, I'll post it, otherwise, look for it under her name, I guess.


----------



## kitchenelf (Aug 24, 2008)

ella/TO said:


> Sarah Moulton of Food TV had a wonderful meatloaf recipe. Hopefully I haven't misplaced it.....if I find it, I'll post it, otherwise, look for it under her name, I guess.



I found these under her name at Food TV - if any of these is it you can link it.  Don't forget we can't post a copyrighted recipe - sorry


----------



## mignon (Aug 24, 2008)

Kitchenelf:

You've inadvertently established the reason why it's so hard to find a pleasing meatloaf recipe. There are so many possible ingredients that finding a winning combination isn't easy. You don't care for green peppers — I can't imagine a meatloaf without bell peppers. To be sure they're properly cooked, I saute the peppers, onions, and garlic in a skillet until almost cooked through before incorporating them into the meat mixture.

I believe I can profit from your secret of GENTLY mixing the ingredients. I never could make up my mind to use implements or my hands. I have baked meat-loaves that were really too dense to be palatable.


----------



## ella/TO (Aug 24, 2008)

I found the one I use and it's wonderful......Hope this is how I'm supposed to do this...

Meatloaf Recipe courtesy Food NetworkShow: *Sara's Secrets *Episode


----------



## kitchenelf (Aug 24, 2008)

Yep - the perfect meatloaf has it in what you love.  As far as gentle handling I even go so far as to put all the ingredients in a center well (the outside of course being the meat and that is also dotted around with the various meats).  I gently fold with hands from the outside to the middle while rotating the bowl.  I also don't form a loaf - I place chunks of meat in my 9 x 9 clay casserole dish.  This seems to keep it nice and light!

Whatever you do I hope it turns out wonderful!!!  I also prefer a portobello mushroom bourbon gravy.  I think why I went this somewhat "fancier" route is exactly because of the trouble you are having.  Mine just never really turned out.  BUT, if someone else made it it was awesome!   

EDITED TO SAY:  I've changed my mind 4 times on what I'm having for supper tonight - I guess it's going to be meatloaf along with everyone else.  Since I don't want to spend $50 on my groceries I'm going to go with a simple recipe with the tomato/vinegar type glaze on top - wish me luck!


----------



## mignon (Aug 24, 2008)

Uncle Bob said:


> Have you eaten one, that someone else cooked, that didn't make you wince???



Yes, many times. My ex-wife would get apoplectic if I asked about recipes — she regarded it a personal insult because it implied she wasn't a great cook (which assuredly she wasn't). I ate a great meatloaf in a dump of an eatery in New York City while on the road years ago and when I asked  the owner about it, he thought I was insulting him and started cursing.

I've had a tough life as you can see.


----------



## mignon (Aug 24, 2008)

Mama said:


> Here's my take on Meatloaf:



Mama mia what a meatloaf! 

It looks like I'll be testing meatloaf for months — I hope readers are taking advantage of these terrific recipes. I must say however, I'm sorry you, like ELF don't like bell peppers either — I'm beginning to feel like a freak


----------



## GotGarlic (Aug 24, 2008)

This should keep you busy for years  Here's mine.


----------



## Uncle Bob (Aug 24, 2008)

mignon said:
			
		

> Yes, many times.


 
Maybe you could return to one of those times/places/people in search for your "Holy Grail" of meatloaf recipes and methodology....Also, I often times don't enjoy a dish the day I prepare it...to many smells, to many little tasting along, etc. Try making your meat loaf...refrigerate it...cook it the next day. The flavors will mix, and your olfactory senses will have cleared...You may be surprised at what you have created....

Have Fun, and Enjoy!


----------



## mignon (Aug 24, 2008)

GotGarlic said:


> This should keep you busy for years  Here's mine.



I could easily live with your Betty Crocker recipe except for the 1 cup of milk. That much milk staggers me! I make my meat loaf in one pan with holes in it that fits into an outer pan. That cup of milk would probably drain out the bottom taking all the seasoning with it. Does your loaf stay together with all that liquid? 

While I don't want a leftover slab of marble for sandwiches, neither do I want leftover meatloaf that stay together. Speaking of marble, I once made a meatloaf that was so firm, it took two of us to slice it.


----------



## Alix (Aug 24, 2008)

OK, is the no milk stipulation a religious one or just a preference? My suggestion is that you soak some bread crumbs or cubes in milk, season them and then gently fold that in with your meat mixture. I'm not a fan of ketchup on top of mine either as I much prefer gravy but hey, to each his own. I think the soaked bread will solve your texture problems. If I am not mistaken mostly what you are looking for is a texture fix as you seem to know what flavours you want in your meatloaf yes?


----------



## LadyCook61 (Aug 24, 2008)

I've never used a recipe for meatloaf, and always made it differently each time and hubby had no complaints, he would say something if it was not tasty.


----------



## GotGarlic (Aug 24, 2008)

mignon said:


> I could easily live with your Betty Crocker recipe except for the 1 cup of milk. That much milk staggers me! I make my meat loaf in one pan with holes in it that fits into an outer pan. That cup of milk would probably drain out the bottom taking all the seasoning with it. Does your loaf stay together with all that liquid?
> 
> While I don't want a leftover slab of marble for sandwiches, neither do I want leftover meatloaf that stay together. Speaking of marble, I once made a meatloaf that was so firm, it took two of us to slice it.



I make my meatloaf in a stone meatloaf-shaped pan, then I pour off the drippings from the meat. I suppose some of the milk might be there, but it's pretty firm when I put it in the pan, and it holds together beautifully after baking:


----------



## babetoo (Aug 24, 2008)

ole blue has the best recipe i have ever done. many raves for it from guests. check here at d.c. 

babe


----------



## suziquzie (Aug 24, 2008)

I will most definately second babe's suggestion...
The bacon cheseburger meatloaf Andy is making is absolutely the BEST!


----------



## Andy M. (Aug 24, 2008)

The bacon cheeseburger recipe was a big hit!  

It went together well.  Not complicated at all and it tasted great.


----------



## mignon (Aug 25, 2008)

LadyCook61 said:


> I've never used a recipe for meatloaf, and always made it differently each time and hubby had no complaints, he would say something if it was not tasty.



My dear lady, should you ever become disenchanted with your incredibly compliant "hubby," please let me know — I'll propose marriage in two seconds.


----------



## Andy M. (Aug 25, 2008)

mignon said:


> ...Take out the mushrooms and substitute Worcester for Soy and this recipe fulfills all my stipulations...


 

I'm confused.  

You said your meatloaf, which you make with a certain combination of ingredients, does not please you.  Then you want to go back to that same list of ingredients when someone offers a recipe that differs.

Perhaps you should consider a different combination of ingredients to find a meatloaf that doesn't make you wince.

If the stipulated list is the only option, just experiment with different quantities of the stipulated ingredients until you get what you want.


----------



## jpmcgrew (Aug 25, 2008)

I like the meat loaf recipe in The Joy of Cooking. I make the recipe but I don't make a whole loaf I make oval shaped patties about 10 ounces put the on a pan lined with wax or parchment paper then freeze when frozen I take them off pan and and put them in a ziploc. That way we can have meatloaf any time just take out thaw and bake 20-25 minutes no chance of drying out. To make them smaller like that you need to saute onions let cool and then add to mix as they wont have enough time to cook as they would in a big loaf I also like to saute with some fine diced carrots all well. Since we have a ton of Bison I don't buy very much meat at the store. At first it was lacking some flavor so now I add some Falafel mix in to the meat it works great with turkey meat loaf as well. I find I don't need as many eggs as the recipe calls for either.


----------



## mignon (Aug 25, 2008)

Andy M. said:


> I'm confused.
> 
> You said your meatloaf, which you make with a certain combination of ingredients, does not please you.  Then you want to go back to that same list of ingredients when someone offers a recipe that differs.
> 
> Perhaps you should consider a different combination of ingredients to find a meatloaf that doesn't make you wince.



Your post forced me to re-examine my views and to ultimately conclude you are right. I seem to have an unconscious notion of what should be in a meatloaf and every time I make a meatloaf with only a slight shuffle of ingredients, I get the same unhappy result (hasn't it been said that to keep repeating a behavior and expecting different results, is insanity?). 

When I see an ingredient that seems odd to me, I reject the whole recipe. I know now that either I must forget about making a meatloaf, or give proven recipes a chance. Incidentally, as an example of why I flunk as a cook: at one time, I thought wine should be an ingredient of meatloaf. It took awhile for me to discover that I didn't like  wine in meatloaf, but I kept trying to improve the meatloaf without rejecting the wine! 

I've gotten a great collection of recipes thanks to this form. I intend to methodically and meticulously try each one and go from there.


----------



## kitchenelf (Aug 25, 2008)

I'm the same way to a degree mignon.  I have gotten used to my meatloaf the way I make it.  I, however, am pleased with the recipe I have.  BUT, with all this talk of Ol' Blue's recipe I might have to make that one.  I don't like bacon on burgers so I am curious as to how it will be in this meatloaf.  I think it overpowers things.  BUT, I will make it as Ol' Blue has written it 'cause I know all these people that have made it have EXCELLENT taste in food!!!!!


----------



## Andy M. (Aug 25, 2008)

mignon, Your issues with coming up wiith a great meatloaf recipe are not uncommon.  That you recognize it is a great step forward.  You deserve credit for wanting to improve!

Test the effect of a certain ingredient buy preparing a meatloaf recipe leaving out that ingredient and spliy the loaf in half.  Mix the ingredient to be tested into one half of the mix and bake them side by side.  You can then do a taste test and compare.  Keep notes on what you did so you can repeat it once you find it.

Good luck.


----------



## Andy M. (Aug 25, 2008)

kitchenelf said:


> ...I don't like bacon on burgers so I am curious as to how it will be in this meatloaf. I think it overpowers things...


 

...and I don't like cheese on bugers.  Neither ingredient is overpowering in this recipe.  I used a jelly roll pan lined with wax paper to spread the meat out, topped it with the cheese and bacon and used the paper to help roll the loaf.

I am thinking smoked paprika and/or black olives may be good additions to this recipe.


----------



## Constance (Aug 25, 2008)

For years I tried in vain to make a meatloaf as good as my mother's (she used the Betty Crocker recipe), until I discovered that she used ground chuck. I've found it definitely makes a difference. You also don't want to add so much other stuff that it masks the flavor of the meat. 

One thing I do differently that the rest of you all is that I add crushed saltine crackers instead of bread or breadcrumbs. Then I add mustard, catsup, an egg or two, salt and pepper and a little Worcester sauce. 
I like to form the loaf and put it in a baking dish instead of a loaf pan as the outside browns nicely and the grease drains away from the loaf. (If you use ground chuck, you won't have that much grease.)
Also, remember your meatloaf will continue to cook after you take it out of the oven, so don't overcook it. When you take it out, cover it loosely with foil and let it stand before you slice it.


----------



## BreezyCooking (Aug 25, 2008)

I love meatloaf, & love fooling around with all sorts - "Mexican", "Italian", "Basic Plain", etc.  Since hubby isn't a red-meat eater, all mine are poultry based, but I'm sure whatever meat combination you prefer would work just as well.
 
There are quite a few variations out there for this particular combo, I'm sure, but this is one I've spent a lot of time tweaking over the years, & this is probably the best & final version - lol!  I'm sure the small amount of milk could easily be left out without any harm, especially if beef, veal, &/or pork were used.  I always like to add a little milk or cream because ground poultry can become dry in the amount of time this takes to cook.
 
 


BREEZY MEDITERRANEAN TURKEY MEATLOAF 

Approx. ½-3/4 cup pitted Kalamata olives, roughly chopped 
1 medium fresh tomato, cut into bite-size pieces – OR - 1/4 cup sun-dried tomatoes, rehydrated dried or in oil, chopped 
1 bunch or bag fresh spinach – OR - approx. ½ a bag frozen chopped spinach 
¼ cup chopped onions 
Approx. ½- ¾ cup crumbled feta cheese 
One egg, beaten 
One package (usually 1 to 1-1/3 pounds) ground turkey 
1 cup quick or old fashioned rolled oats - uncooked 
Approx. 1 tsp granulated garlic or garlic powder 
Approx. 1 tsp dried oregano 
Approx. 1/2 tsp dried Italian seasonings 
Approx. 1/2 tsp crushed red pepper flakes 
1/2 cup milk (any fat content) or ½ & ½ 

1. Preheat oven to 400° F 
2. In small skillet, cook spinach & onion over medium heat until spinach is wilted (or thawed) & onion is tender, but not browned. 
3. Remove from heat & allow to cool slightly. 
4. When spinach/onion mixture is cool, stir in feta cheese; set aside. 
5. In a large bowl, combine beaten egg, turkey, oats, garlic powder, oregano, Italian seasonings, red pepper flakes, milk, chopped olives, and tomato. Mix lightly but thoroughly. (Your very clean hands are the best tool for this.) 
6. Place 1/2 of turkey mixture into 9X6 loaf pan. 
7. Layer on spinach/cheese mixture. 
8. Top with remaining turkey mixture to completely cover spinach filling. 
9. Bake 40-45 minutes or so, or until internal temp registers around 170 -180 degrees with a meat thermometer. 
10. Let stand 5-10 minutes before slicing. 

This recipe doubles nicely, which is handy since it also freezes very well (in fact, I have some individually-wrapped slices in the freezer right now). If doubling, free-form the loaf in a large ceramic loaf pan, baking dish, or rimmed baking sheet, as it won’t fit in a regular loaf pan.​​​ ​


----------



## kitchenelf (Aug 25, 2008)

mignon said:


> Your post forced me to re-examine my views and to ultimately conclude you are right. I seem to have an unconscious notion of what should be in a meatloaf and every time I make a meatloaf with only a slight shuffle of ingredients, I get the same unhappy result (hasn't it been said that to keep repeating a behavior and expecting different results, is insanity?).
> 
> When I see an ingredient that seems odd to me, I reject the whole recipe. I know now that either I must forget about making a meatloaf, or give proven recipes a chance. Incidentally, as an example of why I flunk as a cook: at one time, I thought wine should be an ingredient of meatloaf. It took awhile for me to discover that I didn't like  wine in meatloaf, but I kept trying to improve the meatloaf without rejecting the wine!
> 
> I've gotten a great collection of recipes thanks to this form. I intend to methodically and meticulously try each one and go from there.



Hey, and since we've talked you into trying some new things with the meatloaf how about adding a bit of cream or half and half to it too


----------



## BreezyCooking (Aug 25, 2008)

Oh, & I should add that with all the gazillions of meatloaf recipes I've tried over the years, I've never come across one that called for wine being mixed in.  In a sauce or gravy for a meatloaf, yes.  In the meatloaf itself, no.

In my opinion - & I definitely could be wrong here - both eggs & milk help to moisturize & bind the meat.  Adding wine, to me, would just make it watery.  Flavored watery, but watery nonetheless.


----------



## kitchenelf (Aug 25, 2008)

BreezyCooking said:


> Oh, & I should add that with all the gazillions of meatloaf recipes I've tried over the years, I've never come across one that called for wine being mixed in.  In a sauce or gravy for a meatloaf, yes.  In the meatloaf itself, no.
> 
> In my opinion - & I definitely could be wrong here - both eggs & milk help to moisturize & bind the meat.  Adding wine, to me, would just make it watery.  Flavored watery, but watery nonetheless.



I think he misread the directions Breezy - they said "add wine to the meatloaf *MAKER*...not add wine when you MAKE the meatloaf


----------



## DaveSoMD (Aug 25, 2008)

I think Meatloaf recipes are as personal a thing as say chili or lasagana recipes. Everyone has their favorite. Mine is plain and simple: 
 1 1/2 lb ground chuck
"a good handful" of bread crumbs
1 egg
1/2 small grated onion
salt and pepper

Mix well but do not over mix. Form into a loaf shape on a rimed baking dish and bake at 350 degrees until done. 

I deglaze the pan and use the drippings to make a gravy.


----------



## mignon (Aug 26, 2008)

kitchenelf said:


> I think he misread the directions Breezy - they said "add wine to the meatloaf *MAKER*...not add wine when you MAKE the meatloaf




On the contrary, I did not misread the directions. While it's true I don't know from cooking, neither do all of you! 

Checkout:Meatloaf Recipes - Recipes & Tips for Making Meat Loaf


----------



## jpmcgrew (Aug 26, 2008)

mignon said:


> On the contrary, I did not misread the directions. While it's true I don't know from cooking, neither do all of you!
> 
> Checkout:Meatloaf Recipes - Recipes & Tips for Making Meat Loaf


 

 Mignon, that was supposed be a joke not an insult to you. This place is crawling with comedians.


----------



## mignon (Aug 26, 2008)

jpmcgrew said:


> Mignon, that was supposed be a joke not an insult to you. This place is crawling with comedians.



I prostrate myself with apologies. My adventures here have made me too sensitive. While I can make a passable cup of tea and toast, I previously had no idea how ignorant I was in a kitchen. Please restore me to your good graces.


----------



## jpmcgrew (Aug 26, 2008)

mignon said:


> I prostrate myself with apologies. My adventures here have made me too sensitive. While I can make a passable cup of tea and toast, I previously had no idea how ignorant I was in a kitchen. Please restore me to your good graces.


 
 It's no biggie when you are here long enough you will see it's all in good humor.


----------



## kitchenelf (Aug 26, 2008)

mignon said:


> On the contrary, I did not misread the directions. While it's true I don't know from cooking, neither do all of you!
> 
> Checkout:Meatloaf Recipes - Recipes & Tips for Making Meat Loaf



Um...yes mignon...that was a joke albeit a bad one.  And you are right, we do not know all there is to know about cooking or we wouldn't hang out here asking all sorts of questions.  jpmcgrew - don't insult the comedians by including me 

Personally, I can see how 1/4 cup of a rich red wine (Cabernet or a garnacha would be the best IMHO) would enhance the flavor.  I would have to be careful to remember "more is not better".   Let's face it...meatloaf is an elusive beast!  There is something that just hasn't quite fit the bill for your taste buds.  The good part is it's not a bad way to experiment!!!  I was lucky enough to find one that I love but I still want that perfect one with that perfect ketchup-based coating!  Now I have a few to choose from too.  

You will learn that if you ask a question here you will get more answers than you care to have .  Don't get sensitive on us...we'll have to beat you to toughen you up!!!!  Take everything that everyone has to say and use it as a learning tool and just ignore anything you think is harsh or insulting and chalk it up to someone else having a bad day!  BUT...sometimes that one post that seems harsh can hold the key to opening up your mind to new things.  You just have to read it...walk away...read it again...then go oh, well...yes, I see...harsh, but I see 

I did indeed see where you proposed marriage to another member here - if your first name happens to be filet I would be interested


----------



## jpmcgrew (Aug 26, 2008)

Meatloaf has alwys been hard for me until I found a recipe I liked. I don't want southwest meatloaf, italian meatloaf or cajun meatloaf I dont want bacon,mushrooms or cheese in or on my meatloaf. I believe it should be some what simple a lot of times less is more in some recipes.Also just because a recipe is in a cookbook or magazine it dos not make it automatically a good recipe. I have thrown cookbooks away because the recipes were crap.


----------

